# Blue Buffalo Wilderness dog food



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone

I don't hear anything being said about Blue Buffalo. That is what I feed my pit bull. I just switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. What is your opinion on that dog food?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I don't hear anything being said about Blue Buffalo. That is what I feed my pit bull. I just switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. What is your opinion on that dog food?


Blue Buffalo Wilderness is actually rated a 6 Star food. It has a blend of high quality proteins, fruits and veggies, and minerals and probiotics. It's not grain free, but contains just a small amount. If your dog is very active, sounds like it could be a perfect match.. What did you feed before?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue Buffal Large bred puppy. I think it was yesterday I read it actually was not all that great for our bred sice it is considered a med size dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Blue Buffal Large bred puppy. I think it was yesterday I read it actually was not all that great for our bred sice it is considered a med size dog.


Yeah, that's true. APBTs are not taller, heavier dogs. The large breed kibbles are food breeds like rotties, mastiffs, great danes, etc... When you feed a puppy a large breed food, youre overdoing it on the calcium.. Since this breed matures slow, it can takes it's toll on their bones and joints.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Thankx I appreciate the info.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah, that's true. APBTs are not taller, heavier dogs. The large breed kibbles are food breeds like rotties, mastiffs, great danes, etc... When you feed a puppy a large breed food, youre overdoing it on the calcium.. Since this breed matures slow, it can takes it's toll on their bones and joints.


WHile you are making a great point on notting that the calcium levels should be low on a large breed dog, it is good to point out that High protein and High calories are actually good for all puppies. Those with Giant breed puppy owners should look for foods with a calcium concentration of 2% or less. Limiting the pups to a low calorie, low protein diet can diminish their tissue,muscle and organ growth therefore letting it grow unhealthy. I fed Blue Buffalo Wilderness to my PLuto until his last day on this earth and it was a very good food. The only thing is that this food is very expensive and they do not sell large bags. The largest they sell is a 25 pound bag. If you feed a 65 pound dog 4.5 cups a day, your bag will only last you 3 weeks. The 25 pound bag around here is 48 bucks so it is something to think about. I loved the food and my dog was healthy like a race horse, his hair, eyes, nails and skin was in top shape, he also had tremedous energy because of the food and it allowed to work very hard with long durations. His stools were very consistent but that is all we could feed him or he would have an upset stomach with treats, although with liver treats he was fine. I just wish blue buffalo would make a larger bag size  good luck to you


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I have never used it..But it does get high rating 6 stars...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> WHile you are making a great point on notting that the calcium levels should be low on a large breed dog, it is good to point out that High protein and High calories are actually good for all puppies. Those with Giant breed puppy owners should look for foods with a calcium concentration of 2% or less. Limiting the pups to a low calorie, low protein diet can diminish their tissue,muscle and organ growth therefore letting it grow unhealthy. I fed Blue Buffalo Wilderness to my PLuto until his last day on this earth and it was a very good food. The only thing is that this food is very expensive and they do not sell large bags. The largest they sell is a 25 pound bag. If you feed a 65 pound dog 4.5 cups a day, your bag will only last you 3 weeks. The 25 pound bag around here is 48 bucks so it is something to think about. I loved the food and my dog was healthy like a race horse, his hair, eyes, nails and skin was in top shape, he also had tremedous energy because of the food and it allowed to work very hard with long durations. His stools were very consistent but that is all we could feed him or he would have an upset stomach with treats, although with liver treats he was fine. I just wish blue buffalo would make a larger bag size  good luck to you


Good post. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never heard of Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Where can you get that food at? We use Nutro Max w/chix because Sadie would shed a ton on the beef version. Don't know why but it seems to work with the chix.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Blue Buffalo - Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools Just put your address in and it will tell u the nearest location.

If u have petsmart close they usually sell it..


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I will look the next time we go to PETsMART. Thanks for the info


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I would also look into using totw..Its what alot of people on here use..And i use 
Taste of the Wild : Home


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> I would also look into using totw..Its what alot of people on here use..And i use
> Taste of the Wild : Home


It's about $60 a bag. Too expensive for me and if I was going to spend that much I would probably buy Orijen. There is no reason to charge those kind of prices for dry kibble. IMHO.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It's about $60 a bag. Too expensive for me and if I was going to spend that much I would probably buy Orijen. There is no reason to charge those kind of prices for dry kibble. IMHO.


What's about 60 a bag? I know orijen and blue wilderness might be, but if you go with TOTW it's normally cheaper guy. Just google the kibble you want to feed and find the best price on it. I guarantee the best pricing wont be at the pet food stores


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> What's about 60 a bag? I know orijen and blue wilderness might be, but if you go with TOTW it's normally cheaper guy. Just google the kibble you want to feed and find the best price on it. I guarantee the best pricing wont be at the pet food stores


My bad, yes I was thinking of Orijen. 
TOTW is $49.99 at Pet Food Express. They also sell it at the feed supply nearby which is usually even cheaper.

I wonder how TOTW Wetlands compares to Innova Adult? They look close overall even though Innova has some grain which I still think is not a bad thing as long as it is a good grain like barley and brown rice and not corn.
It looks like the High Praire is the best one of the TOTW types as it's first four ingredients are all meats.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My bad, yes I was thinking of Orijen.
> TOTW is $49.99 at Pet Food Express. They also sell it at the feed supply nearby which is usually even cheaper.
> 
> I wonder how TOTW Wetlands compares to Innova Adult? They look close overall even though Innova has some grain which I still think is not a bad thing as long as it is a good grain like barley and brown rice and not corn.
> It looks like the High Praire is the best one of the TOTW types as it's first four ingredients are all meats.


I think a lot of people are doing good with High Prairie. Just go through the TOTW and food question threads and you will see how many people use it. I don't use it, so I wish I could tell you my experience, but I can't lol. It has been recommended as much as orijen... and I see people just as happy with that. I like all the extra ingredients those foods have 

****EDIT*****

Oh by the way I did a search for you and if you want to try High Prairie here is a place that sells it for 39.99. If you need a couple other things for sasha (or is it tasha im sorry) it would probably take care of your shipping 

http://www.theanimalhouse.net/products/Taste_of_The_Wild_High_Prairie_Canine_Formula_30_lbs-3-3.html


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think a lot of people are doing good with High Prairie. Just go through the TOTW and food question threads and you will see how many people use it. I don't use it, so I wish I could tell you my experience, but I can't lol. It has been recommended as much as orijen... and I see people just as happy with that. I like all the extra ingredients those foods have
> 
> ****EDIT*****
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend but $28.47 for FedEx Ground is outrageous!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Thanks my friend but $28.47 for FedEx Ground is outrageous!


didnt see that bro! did you look to see if they had a value shipping? i was trying to look out for ya haha looks like i was trying to get you ripped off lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> didnt see that bro! did you look to see if they had a value shipping? i was trying to look out for ya haha looks like i was trying to get you ripped off lol


No, that was the cheapest. 
The advantage of living on the west coast.

Thanks for looking out for me though. 
I can get it cheaper here I am sure. I am seriously considering EVO at the moment as I think it's every bit as good. The Low-fat version sounds great as well. Hmmmm


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just switched my puppy to Blue Buffalo and she Loves it!


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow 60???? Where?? TOTW and Blue Buffulo...the 30lb-35lbs I believe, are about 45-48 where I shop. BB is at Petsmart and TOTW can be found at Tractor Supply Co. if that is the only place around...or some local pet stores. I am about to switch to Blue Buffulo, because if I read the label correctly it has about 24 % protein to TOTWs 32% and I don't think the amount of protein is working for my terrier mix Kallie, should these amounts make a difference?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I am feeding Wilderness BB to my puppy. It has 42g of protein. What do you guys and girls think? Is is to much protein?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> wow 60???? Where??


Read my answer above, I was confusing TOTW with Orijen's overpriced kibble.

Why is Orijen so expensive? Does it contain Russian Caviar and Saffron? :rofl:


----------



## claudio loredo (Jun 13, 2013)

ive been using this food for my dog, i think its an awesome food. i noticed a huge difference in his hair and his muscles looks really nice, he is 7months and he is 67 pounds


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

First off BB Wilderness IS grain free (someone mentioned that it is not)

I used to feed BB Wilderness Salmon for 3 months before I switched to Orijen 100%. The Wilderness is a decent kibble at an "ok" price I guess. Quality-wise though, it is not even on the same level as Orijen. My pup did fine on iIlderness but Orijen is as good as you can get as far as kibble feed goes. People gripe about the price of Orijen...well guess what, you don't feed the same amounts of a super nutrient dense kibble like Orijen as you would with others such as Wilderness. So it's a wash as far as price is concerned. I feed 2 cups a day of Orijen and when I was feeding Wilderness I was feeding 3 cups a day.

After that being said, Wilderness is a good kibble...but to compare it to Orijen is laughable.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hmmm, couple of questions...

Taste of the wild at my local feed store is cheaper in price to BB but if I remember correctly, the crude fat and protein was much less?

Someone said on here BB is not grain free, and I'm 99.9% sure it is, please correct me and direct me to the info if it is not...

I can not find Orijen locally, suggestions on where to look? I'm not feeding my baby something I can not purchase locally, I can wait for shoes etc to be delivered but not food...and what, exactly, makes it better? ...I know RAW is considered best, but I am just not ready to make that switch...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Hmmm, couple of questions...
> 
> Taste of the wild at my local feed store is cheaper in price to BB but if I remember correctly, the crude fat and protein was much less?
> 
> ...


Blue Buffalo does offer grain free, however they do not make any claims of batch testing the product, so if it was made in a facility that also produces food with grain, it may have come in contact with grain. That would only make a difference if a dog that ate the food was extremely hypersensitive to grain products. IMO Blue Buffalo is over rated and is peddled in big box pet stores more often than other brands but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Hmmm, couple of questions...
> 
> Taste of the wild at my local feed store is cheaper in price to BB but if I remember correctly, the crude fat and protein was much less?
> 
> ...


Yes it is grain free but like back2basics stated, may be in contact with grain (not an issue)

Go on the Orijen website and plug in your zip to find a distributor near you! As far as your question about what makes it a superior kibble, check out their website and read up.

"From cage-free poultry, nest-laid eggs, wild-caught fish and ranch-raised meats to sun-ripened fruits and berries, our fresh ingredients are raised locally by people we know and trust, passed fit for human consumption, and delivered to our kitchen doors fresh so they're bursting with goodness. Never frozen, preservative-free local farmers of Alberta Canada. Orijen focuses on local ingredients raised by people we know and trust in a sustainable and responsible fashion.

ORIJEN WHOLE PREY is the evolution of our Biologically Appropriate™ mandate; incorporating richly nourishing fresh meats, organs, cartilage and marrow - all in ratios that truly mimic the natural die

Brimming with goodness to nourish completely, ORIJEN REGIONAL RED features unmatched inclusions of Black Angus beef, wild boar, Alberta lamb, heritage pork and bison - all ranch-raised on local ranches and farms, passed fit for human consumption, and then delivered to our kitchens FRESH EACH DAY so they're brimming with goodness.

LOOK AT THE FIRST 8 INGREDIENTS! WHOLE PREY WITHOUT ANY "MEAL"

Boneless Angus beef*, boneless wild boar*, boneless lamb*, beef liver*, boneless pork*, pork liver*, whole herring*, lamb liver*, beef meal, lamb meal, herring meal, salmon meal, Pollock meal, beef tripe*, bison*, lamb fat, whole egg*,

Orijen


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Impressive! I'll see if I can find a local distributor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> Yes it is grain free but like back2basics stated, may be in contact with grain (not an issue)
> 
> Go on the Orijen website and plug in your zip to find a distributor near you! As far as your question about what makes it a superior kibble, check out their website and read up.
> 
> ...


It is a very impressive food. I wish they had it local to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll stick to my Acana but for all those in the states lookin for somewhere to buy good food.... check out WWW.chewy.com ... free shipping over $49 too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DHerm1360 (Dec 5, 2017)

So I just rescued me pit and I am transitioning her to the Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice, but her farts stink. What other flavor of blue buffalo should I try?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

any food change requires an adjustment period. if her stool is firm, you should continue the transition. it may help if you supplement a probiotic. but her system needs time.


----------



## MaxsMama (Nov 15, 2017)

DHerm1360 said:


> So I just rescued me pit and I am transitioning her to the Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice, but her farts stink. What other flavor of blue buffalo should I try?


Im not sure flavor will change the smell of her farts

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

